# Girls Would You Kiss Me?



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_WTF :< I don't kiss strangers :>>>_


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I kiss someone after getting to know them better and I like them.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

lol.. I have no idea what kind of person you are so I say no.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

No. Sorry, but I don't kiss anyone except my dog.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll smooch on ya, sure.


----------



## Lawn (Feb 14, 2012)

I voted no but I'm not a girl.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe, if I knew more about you


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

should have made it a public poll...


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, most definately!

Wait, i mean no. 

...What do i mean?


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

:yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Lead singer of Simple Plan popped into my head when I seen your picture.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

I would if I knew you


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe if you lost some weight. Sorry but I like my men slim and trim.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So many weird bumps...


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

lol 

why is this thread even open? It's like a round-about looks rating thread.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm a girl and I would suck your face off.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

^^^^ Where's the non-weird part?


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

lol

i cant


----------

